# water wheel



## Charlie C (Apr 11, 2009)

I need the exact angle to cut 8 segments to join together to make a wheel for a water wheel project. I have used a table saw and a miter saw with stops so they are the same length.
My closest guess is 22 1/2 deg.
Every time I try they never come out right when joined. The last segment is always too long ????


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm not clear on your application, but*

Charlie, A wheel has 360 degrees divided by 8 equals 45 degrees, 22 1/2 degrees would give you 16 sectors/sections , so without knowing what you are trying to do or how you are making this project an informed answer is difficult. A sketch would be helpful.  bill


----------



## Lefthanded (Mar 21, 2009)

*8 sides equals 16 cuts*



Charlie C said:


> I need the exact angle to cut 8 segments to join together to make a wheel for a water wheel project. I have used a table saw and a miter saw with stops so they are the same length.
> My closest guess is 22 1/2 deg.
> Every time I try they never come out right when joined. The last segment is always too long ????


Charlie: 22 1/2 deg. not a guess, it's the answer:yes: ( 360/16=22 1/2 ) all at equal lengths. Lefty


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlie,
If you have set up stops so the pieces are all equal in length, then the angle setting on your saw(s) is off ever so slightly. You need to tune up your saws to make sure they are cutting correctly. Also trying to find an exact 22 1/2 degree setting can be somewhat elusive. Don't depend on the automatic stop on your miter box. Get a good accurate angle finder. Use that to set your angle after you have determined that your saw is cutting correctly. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey there Lefty!*

The miter saw increments or markings back away from 0 degreees or a right angle. So a 67 1/2 degree angle from the back fence is 22 1/2 degrees from the 0 degree or 90 degrees from the back fence. OK, I'm leaving now, take care!:yes: bill


----------



## Charlie C (Apr 11, 2009)

*Picture of wheel in album*



Charlie C said:


> I need the exact angle to cut 8 segments to join together to make a wheel for a water wheel project. I have used a table saw and a miter saw with stops so they are the same length.
> My closest guess is 22 1/2 deg.
> Every time I try they never come out right when joined. The last segment is always too long ????[/picture is in my album]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the answer is 22 1/2 degrees*

Set your miter saw to 22 1/2 degrees, use stop blocks or some method to keep all sectors the same length. Like Lefty says. The problem here is not a math issue, it's a quality control issue. The segments must be identical! Stack all 8 of them together, they should be identical. The degree setting must be "spot on" like firehawkmph says! When using a miter saw, the wood tends to "creep" if it's not clamped down, so the angles don't come out exactly, at least on mine it does. :yes: bill


----------



## Charlie C (Apr 11, 2009)

*Right Angle*

Thanks to all who replied. Guess who was right....The saw(s) were off just a hare.
Who would have thought? Now everything is coming together.

*Lesson learned: Never trust the setting marks on a saw. Always check with a master gauge.
*


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Charlie.

Good luck with the water wheel. Post some pictures when you're done. Another one of the things I would like to build some day.

Gerry


----------

